# The Fourth Hokage vs The Second Hokage



## Capt. Autismo (May 9, 2014)

Location: Training Grounds
Distance: 100 meters
Knowledge: Everything in tell the day they died.
Mindset: To Kill

Who would win?


----------



## Rocky (May 9, 2014)

Minato would. They're essentially the same, but Minato has a superior variant of Hiraishin all around.


----------



## Bonly (May 9, 2014)

My opinion on this match is that whoever lands the first touch on the other(thus marking them) will prolly be the person to win this match.


----------



## Cognitios (May 9, 2014)

Give Tobirama some edos.
Also make sure you say at what level Tobirama can use the edos at.


----------



## Kai (May 9, 2014)

It's close, but with Hiraishin being both of their signature moves the comparison with this one jutsu is enough to declare who would win the fight. Alike Minato vs. Obito, this battle will come down to who strikes who a split-second faster.

Minato has greater Hiraishin versatility as practically stated by Tobirama himself when they arrive to the battlefield. It's not on hand with me, but I'm sure the official Viz states "Fourth, you're even better at teleporting than me!" which, to anyone who isn't a Minato zealot knows this means Minato has greater Hiraishin (teleporting) variety than Tobirama, not that the actual process of teleporting is greater. Still can't be denied that the hype puts him above Tobirama's own ability with his signature jutsu.

Also, because of this the clash between S/T isn't so linear.

Assuming either Hokage can link himself to the other's markings, any (strategically) placed marking is a potential gateway for the other. That makes things a whole lot complicated for Minato (and Tobirama, but for sake of argument it's on Minato as he does possess the advantage) as Tobirama _can_ follow him wherever he goes. 

Ultimately, when we also measure their respective hype, Minato is known as the "fastest shinobi." Tobirama was once the fastest shinobi. This can be due to any combination of things, but Hiraishin alone can't be the sole consideration. Minato's Shunshin was either stated or implied to be above Tobirama's own. Reflexes should be roughly equal, although Minato's fighting style further revolves around techniques that don't require hand seals, save Death Reaper. If I were to study Minato vs. Tobirama's technique execution, Minato's other jutsu are on a slightly faster level. Of course, with Tobirama's caliber of sensing and intellect he's capable of making a pace advantage a questionable one.

Minato should edge this out slightly. High-extreme difficulty.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2014)

Second wins

He can smack Minato around with just his chakra


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 9, 2014)

Minato wins. He was presented as overall superior to Tobirama in every area. Speed, Hiraishin, intelligence, throughout the Tobito battle he was shown to be superior to Tobirama.


----------



## ARGUS (May 9, 2014)

Kai said:


> It's close, but with Hiraishin being both of their signature moves the comparison with this one jutsu is enough to declare who would win the fight. Alike Minato vs. Obito, this battle will come down to who strikes who a split-second faster.
> 
> Minato has greater Hiraishin versatility as practically stated by Tobirama himself when they arrive to the battlefield. It's not on hand with me, but I'm sure the official Viz states "Fourth, you're even better at teleporting than me!" which, to anyone who isn't a Minato zealot knows this means Minato has greater Hiraishin (teleporting) variety than Tobirama, not that the actual process of teleporting is greater. Still can't be denied that the hype puts him above Tobirama's own ability with his signature jutsu.
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree with Kai here,,,,, 
The  entire battle depends on who manages to mark the other person first,,, 
Minato has the advantage there due to  him having a more efficient use of FTG,,
only way tobirama can win is if he outlast minato


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 9, 2014)

Minato high diff his reflexes and speed are superior and in a speed fight that is what it comes down too ultimately.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 10, 2014)

Tobirama's aptitude in the sensory field should make up for the speed disadvantage. 
They're basically equals in my eyes. 

Depending on how powerful Tobirama's ET is, he might be marginally superior to Minato. 
I don't think his ET is any better than what P1 Oro had shown, though. 

Could go both ways with extreme difficulty...


----------



## Kai (May 10, 2014)

King Itachi said:


> Depending on how powerful Tobirama's ET is, he might be marginally superior to Minato.
> I don't think his ET is any better than what P1 Oro had shown, though.


Minato may be able to free them with contract seal to bring Tobirama and himself back to square one.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 10, 2014)

Kai said:


> Minato may be able to free them with contract seal to bring Tobirama and himself back to square one.



Assuming he's able to touch Tobirama, yes.

But I don't think ET is such a big factor, anyway.


----------



## LeBoyka (May 10, 2014)

*Minato wins mid-difficulty.*

Here's Why:

*1.) Speed*
- Minato, at base, has been suggested to be faster and has better speed feats. That's not good for Tobirama, because his whole game plan is kinda based around speed. 

*2.) FTG*
- Minato clearly has a more advanced FTG than Tobirama - no debate needed here. 

*3.) Edos*
- Minato can cancel the contracts; not to mention Tobirama's edos were not up to the caliber of Oro's edos. I doubt they would be extremely effective. This of-course depends on who the edos are. 

*4.) Summonings*
- Minato has the damn toads, Tobirama does not. They may not have the ability to hit him, but they can distract him and setup a few good attack angles for Minato. They can also suck up any water jutsu or simply counter them.

*5.) Death Reaper Seal*
- Minato can always end this in a draw.  

*6.) Space-Time Barrier*
- Tobirama cannot hit Minato at a distance with his "legendary" water jutsu. Even if he got rid of the FTG tags, ST Barrier would warp any attack away.

*Conclusion:*
_Minato clearly wins this without much difficulty_ since he knows the ins and outs of FTG; edos won't help much , long range attacks are moot, and he has better summonings. At close distance, Minato also clearly has an advantage with a higher base speed and rasengan. 

Also if Minato has access to his BM or SM, Tobirama gets his ass handed to him on a silver platter.


----------



## Veracity (May 10, 2014)

Tobirama wins with dat god tier hand speed .


----------



## tkpirate (May 10, 2014)

yeah,it's a very close fight.whoever wins it,will win with high difficulty.i will say it's Minato only because he had more hype.


----------



## Dominus (May 10, 2014)

They are on the same level. Minato might have more chances of winning since he's physically faster and that could determine the winner since both of them greatly rely on their speed. On the other hand we can't be sure who's better at taijutsu, bukijutsu, who has more strenght, firepower, greater chakra reserves, who's smarter... the outcome of the fight could depend on those things as well.

Also, about the contract seal, it wouldn't be useful if Tobirama revived people who are willing to fight for/with him (Hashirama, his father, his friends...), but sadly we don't know who he can revive, how many nor how strong would those shinobi be.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (May 10, 2014)

Kai said:


> Assuming either Hokage can link himself to the other's markings, any (strategically) placed marking is a potential gateway for the other. That makes things a whole lot complicated for Minato (and Tobirama, but for sake of argument it's on Minato as he does possess the advantage) as Tobirama _can_ follow him wherever he goes.



I am pretty sure that's because Minato and Tobirama had marked each other.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (May 10, 2014)

In my opinion I feel that Tobirama is slightly superior to Minato however in Edo Tensei form Minato easily takes the cake.

Minato has better:
Speed
FTG usage (faster prep, barrier, ability to FTG more people)

Tobirama has better:
Battle interlect let alone intelligence
Chakra - Both chakra beast but Tobirama has been shown fighting Uchiha for days plus hes a senju
Sensing

I think the battle is going to be decided by two factors which include who ever gets the upper hand or who can out last who. Obviously Tobirama has shown better battle interlect and "should" have the upper hand in chakra as well. The slight speed gap that Minato has is easily countered by Tobiramas superior sensing. I also feel that Tobirama has shown equal if not better reactions to Minato

Pretty much these two are so close in power I think Tobirama holds the slightest of edges due to his years of experience in fighting and his superior intelligence


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2014)

Minato wins low-med difficult at most.

The battle will probably be a battle of speed, which means it will end that fast
just like Minato Vs obito, or Minato vs Tobirama. That same fate is waiting for Tobirama here.

For more details [][][].

@Kai




> Assuming either Hokage can link himself to the other's markings, any (strategically) placed marking is a potential gateway for the other. That makes things a whole lot complicated for Minato (and Tobirama, but for sake of argument it's on Minato as he does possess the advantage) as Tobirama can follow him wherever he goes.



Tobirama can do that because Minato ALLOWED him to do so.
2


----------



## egressmadara (May 10, 2014)

Minato has more going for him than not.


----------



## RedChidori (May 10, 2014)

Kai said:


> It's close, but with Hiraishin being both of their signature moves the comparison with this one jutsu is enough to declare who would win the fight. Alike Minato vs. Obito, this battle will come down to who strikes who a split-second faster.
> 
> Minato has greater Hiraishin versatility as practically stated by Tobirama himself when they arrive to the battlefield. It's not on hand with me, but I'm sure the official Viz states "Fourth, you're even better at teleporting than me!" which, to anyone who isn't a Minato zealot knows this means Minato has greater Hiraishin (teleporting) variety than Tobirama, not that the actual process of teleporting is greater. Still can't be denied that the hype puts him above Tobirama's own ability with his signature jutsu.
> 
> ...



Basically this .


----------

